# Audio 101 Resources



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

In the previous thread "FOH Proper Etiquette", we talked about some common frustrations regarding installed audio in a volunteer setting. Many volunteers do not have a sound (pun intended) knowledge of sound system setup.

So what are the best resources for helping these folks out without hitting them over the head with "Quantum Physics and the Propagation of Sound" handbook?

Remember the old Apple Macintosh manuals? Simple, fun, yet they introduced some key principles of "GUI" interface, desktop publishing, connectivity, etc.. They made learning fun!

Does the audio field have any of these.... maybe free online literature.... things we can put in the shack library?

Have a go at this!onder:onder:

Pep


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has a small Yamaha powered mixer whose manual includes a surprisingly good run-down of what's involved in a good live mix - nothing fancy, just a couple of pages of good solid information about gain structure and EQ that's instantly usable and would make an instant difference to anyone who wasn't previously aware of it.

I don't recall seeing anything in there about accounting for room acoustics, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't of any "Idiot's Guides", but...
*Yamaha Sound Reinforcement Handbook.*

*The Master Handbook Of Acoustics*

Both can be fully previewed at Scribd


Syd


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

http://members.cox.net/pasystem1/


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Soundcraft did a very good intro-to-sound booklet that was available as a PDF.

I've got a busy weekend coming up, but I'm sure I saved it somewhere -I'll dig it out.

If there are specific areas people want 101s on, I'll PDF some of my lecturing notes.

>


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

planetnine said:


> Soundcraft did a very good intro-to-sound booklet that was available as a PDF.
> 
> I've got a busy weekend coming up, but I'm sure I saved it somewhere -I'll dig it out.
> 
> ...


They also made a DVD that you use to be able to get for free off their website. Soundcraft DVD guide to mixing.


----------

